# Hog Hunting in Ohio



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking for a good place to hunt hogs in southern ohio. Any suggestions?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

monroe county? i seen them there!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

anywhere near woodsfield in monroe county ?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

or curves..lol


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

near the national forest there, could have been a hog let loose years ago, but it was at a far distance


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Curves! that is Hilarious!

Most hogs found in Ohio now were once domesticated. It takes less than a year for a hog to go feral. 

I have found sign while deer hunting near Seneca lake. Last deer season i found fresh poo, and tons of tracks and rooting.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

sam kegg said:


> or curves..lol


Yeah, but they make one heck of a mess when you try to gut them  LOL


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

according to the ODNR the best place for you to harvest a hog in Ohio is Zelinski state forest

look here


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Yeah, but they make one heck of a mess when you try to gut them  LOL


It's even worse if you bring 'em home alive though.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Hagen Daas makes a great bait to hunt over.


----------

